# Blessing....? :confused:



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok so I have been struggling with something since yesterday, and who better to come to with this but my fellow Chihuahua lovers.

As most of you know, Luna and Cujo have been missing for about a month now ( little over) which has been heart breaking for me.

Yesterday I had a friend approach me who's other friend is moving out of her house and in with my friends mom (she is a bit of a hoarder, not extreme) and they are in the process of cleaning up her place. She is clean, she just constantly buys stuff and it sits around. She is a very nice lady and works ALOT of hours.
Anyway, she has a sweet little Chihuahua boy who is 2 years old that she needs to give up....one because she works too much and two because she is moving in with my friends mom.
His name is Dexter and I met him yesterday.....I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO in love with him!!!!! They want me to take him. He will come with all of his things, and his crate. He is neutered and just had his shots done a month go, so up to date with his shots. He is so gorgeous....a 3 pound longhaired (And a bit darker) version of Willy.

I am however struggling with it because of Luna and Cujo. It feels like it would be a betrayal to them? Does that make any sense?? :-( 
Am I horrible for falling in love with Dexter??

Dexter is so loving and I took Willy to meet with him after school when we picked up the kids and they loved each other. They sniffed and played, tails wagging away, play bowing, running around , like long lost brothers.

What do you guys think???
I have spoken to hubby about it and he is willing to accept another dog into the house even if Luna and Cujo are found again (a house that would then total 5 dogs)

I want to hear everyones thoughts please.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't think it's a betrayal at all. Infact, I think it sounds like a beautiful thing that can help you all out. Your entire family must be missing your two pup so giving a happy little chap a forever home regardless of what the future holds guys sounds perfect. As you said this is a new addition to your family, not a replacement and I think you should think of it that way. Can not believe how quickly time has gone, I followed your thread with the sad news, a month already?! So sad, let this little guy help heal your heart and look forward I say  x


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

It is a blessing. 7 Years ago I had to have our JRT put down, I was heart broken, , my daughter had pug puppies, I never wanted a pug, she brought the runt over to me and asked me to take care of her, as the others were pushing her aside. My daughter works full time. Well this little pug of mine, helped heal my broken heart. I felt guilty at first but as each day went on, she took my mind off of my JRT. I never forgot him but there is room in your heart for others. Go for it! He sounds like just the thing you need , right now. By the way I still have that pug, Sadie.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that as long as you are okay with having five dogs, that it's really not a betrayal at all. You're not replacing them, but what you are doing is helping a little guy out who sounds like he is a good fit for your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Go for it!! Think of it as helping dexter!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I don't think it's a betrayal at all! I got Bailey not too long after I lost Chelsi and I had same feelings. You're rescuing that dog so how could that be bad?? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think as long as you are prepared for having 5 dogs, if Luna & Cujo are found, go for it.  Dexter will have a loving home. That in itself makes it a great thing IMO.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Geesh...I've not been here in ages & had no idea Cujo & Luna were missing. So so sorry.  I truely hope they are found soon! On the subject of adding another...I say go for it. If you're prepared to have all your dogs home safe & sound & it still would work out why not?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess I have a slightly different viewpoint. You stated in your other thread that you had to hide your dogs and your husbands family was causing you issues, you also have 5 kids right? 3 pounds is a very small dog.. would your kids be ok with that? Your other chihuahuas looked more substantial, It just sounds like you had a really chaotic situation going on before the dogs went missing, and just imagine how hectic it could get and how many family issues you might end up with if the other two return safe and sound? just thoughts I guess.. because it would be a sad situation if the other two come home and then you need to rehome the newest one due to family/stress/kids.

Otherwise it's totally your business and you're free to do as you wish! just things to consider.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Dexter sounds very cute, but if the others came back it would be 5 dogs, I know that 5 would be just way too many dogs for me - financially on vet bills, good food and every other way such as attention, care etc.

If it was me and there was any chance of Dexter finding another good home, I think I'd let him go and wait longer to see what happens with your others.

But as I say that's me - you have to decide yourself what you can handle!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree in the end it's your decision but I totally agree with everything kitty says you post all the time how terrible your inlaws are and how against having dog s they are you couldn't even post ads to find Luna and Cujo because of them so why bring in more animals what if this one gets out of the yard you can't even try to find him either because of your inlaws. Seems unfair to your family and the dog 

I was pretty sure Leanne told me months ago u had a new puppy named pixie? So. That would make 6 dogs if the other two are ever found. Correct me if I'm wrong that's just what she had told me a few months ago when we were chatting I know you two don't talk much anymore.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was gone quite some time, so not really up to date on the situation. Other than Luna & Cujo missing. But if you are struggling with the ones you have, I agree with the others that it might be best to let the lil guy go to another home. 

I had also forgot about the in law issue. But unless they are helping you guys financially, I wouldn't worry much about that. Personally, I'd kindly tell them to mind their business. But only if they aren't helping out in anyway. 

As mentioned, vet bills, good food, the kids, etc. If the pup is honestly 3 lbs., I would never bring that tiny of a pup into a home with small children. Unless there could be strict supervision. Even the other pups, with their size could be harmful to such an itty bitty pup. 

Anyway, I would definitely weigh the pros and cons. It's easy to fall in love at first sight. But you always have to look past that and ask yourself if it's a good choice for everyone involved. 

xxx


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I agree about the size issue too I have no kids and worry constantly about beau I wanted a tiny one for so long and now I wish he was bigger you have to constantly watch he's not jumping off things he can't get up or down my stairs or anything the rest of the dogs are so much bigger than him even baby who is only 5lbs is double the size of him. It's definitely easy to get caught up in the idea especially if you're used to having 4 dogs and then are suddenly down to 2. 

I would definitely weigh the pros and cons and as it stands from your prior posts there are way more cons then pros there will always be chihuahuas looking for homes I would hold off until you tell your inlaws off and start doing your own thing that has been the biggest issue with the dogs you already have.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Great advice from everyone and a lot to think about 
Money for vet bills and taking care of the digs is not an issue. We are financially sound and under advice here many years ago when we had issue with Willys bill because of his surgeries I have an account that I call the dog account and dog expenses come out of that and there is surplus in it in case of accidents.

Willy is 4 pounds and my children have always been careful and loving, so another small dog in the house would not be an issue. My youngest are 5 and 9. The older ones are 17, 14 and 11.

My in laws need to mind their own business but its a difficult situation. They are my husbands parents and they are just those type of people who always think they are right. They are stubborn. We love them though snd it's just easier to not talk about the dogs rather then argue about it and have bad feelings.

Sherri, we do not have a puppy named Pixie. She was a puppy that we looked after for a while. I love Leanne to bits but she gets confused slot....I am sure you have noticed that before. She gets details confused because she doesn't listen very well.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Ops forgot, Sherri the gate has been fixed and in a few weeks we are actually replacing the whole fence with a wooden one that is more sturdy then the chain link fence


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Tracilea said:


> Great advice from everyone and a lot to think about
> Money for vet bills and taking care of the digs is not an issue. We are financially sound and under advice here many years ago when we had issue with Willys bill because of his surgeries I have an account that I call the dog account and dog expenses come out of that and there is surplus in it in case of accidents.
> 
> Willy is 4 pounds and my children have always been careful and loving, so another small dog in the house would not be an issue. My youngest are 5 and 9. The older ones are 17, 14 and 11.
> ...


I say take him!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

That's good then good luck in any decision u decide to make. Do what's best for you and your individual situation.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> Great advice from everyone and a lot to think about
> Money for vet bills and taking care of the digs is not an issue. We are financially sound and under advice here many years ago when we had issue with Willys bill because of his surgeries I have an account that I call the dog account and dog expenses come out of that and there is surplus in it in case of accidents.
> 
> Willy is 4 pounds and my children have always been careful and loving, so another small dog in the house would not be an issue. My youngest are 5 and 9. The older ones are 17, 14 and 11.
> ...


Well it sounds like you've made up your mind. 
I guess the confusion with Pixie was that Leanne thought she was the pup you held back from when you bred Cujo and Luna. Anyhow if you're prepared for the work and constant watching a tiny needs then I wish you well, it's nice that he is already neutered


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I guess I have a slightly different viewpoint. You stated in your other thread that you had to hide your dogs and your husbands family was causing you issues, you also have 5 kids right? 3 pounds is a very small dog.. would your kids be ok with that? Your other chihuahuas looked more substantial, It just sounds like you had a really chaotic situation going on before the dogs went missing, and just imagine how hectic it could get and how many family issues you might end up with if the other two return safe and sound? just thoughts I guess.. because it would be a sad situation if the other two come home and then you need to rehome the newest one due to family/stress/kids.
> 
> Otherwise it's totally your business and you're free to do as you wish! just things to consider.


I was reading over these posts again, weighing the pro's and cons. Thinking hard about this big decision....and this post confused me Kitty.
We do not talk about the dogs with my in laws Yes....but where do you get that I had a chaotic situation going on? And what family stress and issues do you mean?
I am a mother of 5...I am highly organized just from that fact alone. My life runs like a well oiled machine. 5 kids and 4 dogs requires a serious routine. One that the kids and dogs can follow easily. Plus on top of that I do it practically alone as my husband is a truck driver and is home only once a week if we are lucky.
In my post I stated that he would be fine with 5 dogs if they are found, so I don't understand what you mean when you talk about Dexter having to be rehomed?
My children have grown up around tiny 3 legged Willy, they know how to be gentle and careful. We are well aware of how to take care of Tiny needs.
My dogs are catered to by each and every member in my house. They are always in someones lap. Playing with someone. My 5 year old daughter READS to the dogs.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> I was reading over these posts again, weighing the pro's and cons. Thinking hard about this big decision....and this post confused me Kitty.
> We do not talk about the dogs with my in laws Yes....but where do you get that I had a chaotic situation going on? And what family stress and issues do you mean?
> I am a mother of 5...I am highly organized just from that fact alone. My life runs like a well oiled machine. 5 kids and 4 dogs requires a serious routine. One that the kids and dogs can follow easily. Plus on top of that I do it practically alone as my husband is a truck driver and is home only once a week if we are lucky.
> In my post I stated that he would be fine with 5 dogs if they are found, so I don't understand what you mean when you talk about Dexter having to be rehomed?
> ...



Sorry I took that impression from your past posts. I also read the post where you said your dogs are never let out in the yard to potty because you don't like your kids playing in the mess  I guess you started letting them outside to potty in later years? I don't always post a lot but I usually find more time to read.

Sorry you seem defensive  I just always looked at pics of Willy and thought he was 5 plus pounds, and there is a huge difference between a long legged deer type and a tiny 3 pound standard dog, sorry about that confusion!

I'm not sure why you're trying to justify your dog ownership to me? Sounds like you have it all under control  I only ever posted in this thread because Sheri is a good friend of mine, and she told me she knew you and I felt awful you lost your dogs. All I ever hoped for was for you to find them and when this thread popped up considering a new dog so soon, I thought you had asked for opinions and based on the things you post in the past I offered heartfelt opinions.


My comment about rehoming Dexter was simply meant that if something happens and it's not a good fit in your family, then obviously you would not re home the dogs that were there first! I was thinking of everything really.. unfortunately having a house full of dogs is a rather large commitment, same as a house of kids


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I do not think it is a betrayal at all. I believe that Dexter would be blessed to be a part of your family. Perhaps this is God's way of helping to heal your broken heart.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Sorry I took that impression from your past posts. I also read the post where you said your dogs are never let out in the yard to potty because you don't like your kids playing in the mess  I guess you started letting them outside to potty in later years? I don't always post a lot but I usually find more time to read.
> 
> Sorry you seem defensive  I just always looked at pics of Willy and thought he was 5 plus pounds, and there is a huge difference between a long legged deer type and a tiny 3 pound standard dog, sorry about that confusion!
> 
> ...



Hmmm Kitty, you must have a lot of time on your hands to go back and read over posts from like 4 years ago. I however do not have that kind of time.
Yes, 4 or so years ago when we first got the dogs...and we had not yet built the patio at the side of the house....I did not want them pottying in the backyard. At that time my children were 1, 5, 7, 10 and 13 and they spent more time in the backyard.

Willy is a long legged deer type, tall but very thin and I recall posting in my post about Dexter that he was a darker, longhaired version of Willy....meaning he is a deer type as well....But I guess you read what you wanted from my posts and not the actual facts.

I am justifying my dog ownership to you because you seem to be questioning it. You have nit picked at my posts and I am making it perfectly clear to you and anyone else reading the posts that I am a capable and responsible pet owner, despite the accident of the dogs escape. MANY good pet owners on here have had accidents with their pets, which does not make them bad people. An accident is just that....an accident.

As for Sherri...I don't really "know" Sherri. I have never met her in person. She breeds her dogs and I found her online for my friend Leanne who was looking for a Chihuahua. We have posted on here and on facebook a bit but that is about it. She is not a personal friend that I see in my real life.

I did ask for opinions about Dexter...based on not my past posts from 4 years ago. I asked based on NOW...because that's where I live. In the NOW. Not 4 years ago when I was a 1 year brand new dog owner. At that point I had 1 year of dog ownership under my belt. That is very different now as I have 5 years of experience.

Now on to rehoming Dexter. I had already stated that my husband said 5 dogs would be fine if Luna and Cujo were found, and already said he got along great with Willy when they met. Rosa is mother hen of the group and is gentle and kind to all. Cujo is so darn happy go lucky he gets along with EVERYONE. Luna would be the iffy one but even she accepted Cujo and warmed up to him pretty quickly.

Having a house full of kids and dogs IS a huge commitment and one that I have embraced with my whole heart and whole being. If I had not prepared for that kind of commitment I would not have made it. 
My kids and my dogs have a full rich life. Nothing is taken away because their are so many of them. In fact it adds to it.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Tracilea said:


> Hmmm Kitty, you must have a lot of time on your hands to go back and read over posts from like 4 years ago. I however do not have that kind of time.
> Yes, 4 or so years ago when we first got the dogs...and we had not yet built the patio at the side of the house....I did not want them pottying in the backyard. At that time my children were 1, 5, 7, 10 and 13 and they spent more time in the backyard.
> 
> Willy is a long legged deer type, tall but very thin and I recall posting in my post about Dexter that he was a darker, longhaired version of Willy....meaning he is a deer type as well....But I guess you read what you wanted from my posts and not the actual facts.
> ...


You asked for opinions and Kitty gave her honest opinion. I do not feel it is right to attack her for doing exactly what you asked for. If you did not want true opinions then I wouldn't ask for them. Personally when I saw this post I brought up your previous posts. I just chose not to give an opinion because I did not think you wanted to hear not to get the new dog. Most people who post items like this just want to hear get the dog so I tend to stay away from them.
I will post now though because I feel you are treating Kitty wrong. She did nothing wrong but gave an honest opinion.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Im so sorry to here about your fur babies are both missing i hope they find them soon. 
Dexter seem to come at the right time to heal your heart and when your pups are found your just going to love Dexter more just for him being there for you in a time when you needed healing.  

OT: You are a supermom. 5 kids and 4 dogs. Your my hero.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Intent2smile....I did ask for opinions/thoughts....on the current situation of my having heartfelt struggles with feelings of betrayal at accepting a new dog into the house with Luna and Cujo missing.

I did not ask for opinions on my life style choices with my childred and small dogs and pottying in the backyard and assumptions of my life being too much and hectic for me?

I hope that if you can re read over the posts you can see what I asked for and....what Kitty gave me...which I felt sounded like an attack not based on what I asked but based on her opinions of my life style. 

I then addressed everything she stated to me after I asked her what she meant. I did not attack her.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

While we all have opinions, please keep your posts polite and friendly. Be respectful of others opinions even if you don’t agree -


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I think that taking in the new dog will be a good thing for everyone including the dog, as he will be entering a big family with a lot of playmates!

I guess it is only natural for you to feel like you are betraying your other dogs but I think betrayal would mean never thinking or worrying about them again because now you have a new dog...and I highly doubt that applies to you.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Tracilea said:


> Intent2smile....I did ask for opinions/thoughts....on the current situation of my having heartfelt struggles with feelings of betrayal at accepting a new dog into the house with Luna and Cujo missing.
> 
> I did not ask for opinions on my life style choices with my childred and small dogs and pottying in the backyard and assumptions of my life being too much and hectic for me?
> 
> ...


I think for someone to give an opinion if you should get a dog your lifestyle comes into play. 
Kitty was not the only one who said you shouldn't get the dog. Why single her out?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I live in a 5 dog home ;-). 
I don't think you are doing your two missing babies a disservice by taking in Dexter. I think he sounds like he is meant to be with you and your family. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

First of all, I would like to thank everyone who is giving me the answer to the question I asked about accepting another dog into my house and heart so soon.
I really appreciate the kind words and support at this time, and I also really appreciate the stories that have been shared of your own situations.

That is more what I had in mind when I asked for opinions on accepting Dexter into my heart and home so soon after Luna and Cujo.

I was not expecting everyone to say keep the dog yay yay.
I was expecting and hoping for shared and similar stories. Words of encouragement or discouragement if it had happened to you and you accepted another in and it worked out badly. Or if you felt it was too soon.

What I did not expect was for someone to question my life style and turn my heart struggles into an argument on whether or not I should have 5 dogs and small children and whether or not I could afford vet care and good food, or if 5 kids was good with tiny dogs etc etc. 

I did kindly explain, even after it was NOT what I was asking, that I had my situation well in control.

Intent2smile, I am singling her out because she is the one who is making INCORRECT assumptions about my life. 
I have explained that yes, my life and situation can allow for another dog should the others be found.
And based on her (incorrect) assumptions, yes others posted with the same thoughts, assuming her assumptions were correct, which they were not.

I am not sure what is difficult to understand about the question I asked. opinions I asked for


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think you are the only one who knows your situation best and should do what you feel is right in your heart, after all the new baby will be your responsibility. I've had people tell me I was crazy for getting a third dog and then tell me they wanted a third dog shortly after....now I have 4 and couldn't be happier. It's all about what makes you, hubby, and the kids happy! I have personally found that multiples of 2 work better for us so no one gets left out but I've seen lots of people with 3 or 5 dogs and it works for them (I have 2 that will be 5 so bringing Leo in was difficult as mojo and Lola were already bff's). 

Don't worry about what others say, don't let anyone rain on your parade. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Tracilea said:


> Hmmm Kitty, you must have a lot of time on your hands to go back and read over posts from like 4 years ago. I however do not have that kind of time.
> Yes, 4 or so years ago when we first got the dogs...and we had not yet built the patio at the side of the house....I did not want them pottying in the backyard. At that time my children were 1, 5, 7, 10 and 13 and they spent more time in the backyard.
> 
> Willy is a long legged deer type, tall but very thin and I recall posting in my post about Dexter that he was a darker, longhaired version of Willy....meaning he is a deer type as well....But I guess you read what you wanted from my posts and not the actual facts.
> ...



Silly  I've been here a looong time, I remember things people post sometimes amazing huh?

It sounds like you have it all sorted out, no need to get on the defense and justify to me or anyone really! like I said. You never specified anything about Dexter aside from that he was 3 pounds and a long coat, my experience also having lived not far from your area was that long coats are NOT as common and are generally typier which explains the smaller statures as well, anyhow YOU clearly are the one who wants to nit pick here and frankly I don't care enough about this situation to continue it with you, because I get a feeling we're going to go in circles here, I now actually think you just wanted people to post and agree and say " ohhh yess OMG so fun get the dog" I apologize for looking at the WHOLE situation and trying to offer you some decent things to consider.

Sherri bred her dogs! so did you! so what? and I think I actually remember a thread here at one point where you asked for advice or opinions on that one too! 

With respect to Willies accident, nobody said or implied that it was your fault? maybe I missed a post? I am reading all this and trying to figure out why you're being so defensive and sensitive.. I really never said anything out of line towards you and I actually just suggested some considerations for you given the entire situation also being a mother of a large family, You're seeming paranoid or something and that's just strange to me.

The reality is if he's truly a 3 pound dog it's going to mean some changes for you! they cannot get up onto things by themselves at that size, they cannot get down, dog stairs often do not work due to the length of legs on a dog that weight generally either! I had NO idea what it was like to have a dog as small as mine until I actually had him... and even with reading and asking questions here it's still not like having a slightly larger dog (I know I have one of those too) it's actually like having a permanent baby, there was nothing malicious in my statements about questioning if you felt a tiny would be a good fit, that's a pretty darn responsible question to ask anyone considering a smaller than average dog, they come with special needs.

Like I said before, I have said all I can, you're going to take this how you want, I have no control over that, I wish you and your dogs well & I stand by everything I have said.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> You asked for opinions and Kitty gave her honest opinion. I do not feel it is right to attack her for doing exactly what you asked for. If you did not want true opinions then I wouldn't ask for them. Personally when I saw this post I brought up your previous posts. I just chose not to give an opinion because I did not think you wanted to hear not to get the new dog. Most people who post items like this just want to hear get the dog so I tend to stay away from them.
> I will post now though because I feel you are treating Kitty wrong. She did nothing wrong but gave an honest opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! 



Tracilea said:


> Intent2smile....I did ask for opinions/thoughts....on the current situation of my having heartfelt struggles with feelings of betrayal at accepting a new dog into the house with Luna and Cujo missing.
> 
> I did not ask for opinions on my life style choices with my childred and small dogs and pottying in the backyard and assumptions of my life being too much and hectic for me?
> 
> ...





intent2smile said:


> I think for someone to give an opinion if you should get a dog your lifestyle comes into play.
> Kitty was not the only one who said you shouldn't get the dog. Why single her out?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I never once attacked you, I just gave a personal opinion that it might be hectic for you with all those kids and dogs, I know a little bit about the mom thing myself  You're obviously on a mission to make this into something it's not, please do not post asking for opinions if you are going to attack people and say they are implying things they are not, I do not appreciate having my words twisted. 

Anyhow I've said my piece


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> First of all, I would like to thank everyone who is giving me the answer to the question I asked about accepting another dog into my house and heart so soon.
> I really appreciate the kind words and support at this time, and I also really appreciate the stories that have been shared of your own situations.
> 
> That is more what I had in mind when I asked for opinions on accepting Dexter into my heart and home so soon after Luna and Cujo.
> ...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha ha .. too funny Tracilea! You only see what you want to see quite clearly.
BTW you did write "MANY good pet owners on here have had accidents with their pets, which does not make them bad people. An accident is just that....an accident."

If that was not about Willy my apologies, as I can see it the ONLY problem right now is you cannot seem to remember things you have written in the past where I have no problem with that task, and if you think a persons lifestyle does not come into play when choosing a dog or deciding to own a dog.. then darn, like I said we'll go in circles here.. and I happily will if you keep attacking me 


Have a nice day


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG LMFAO!!

Quite clearly you have no idea what you are talking about and are confused.
That comment was not about Willy.

You are not making any sense to me at this point.
The past is the past, so what does my not letting the dogs potty in the back yard 4 years ago have to do with anything right now?

You clearly cannot admit when you've made a mistake.
I asked for opinions on one thing and you gave opinions on something else entirely....do you not even realize that? Apparently not because I have said it a ton of times now and you don't get it.

If I said hey guys whats your opinion on small dogs and small; kids living together....then I could see you expressing that opinion. If I said hey guys what do you think about having a ton of dogs and a ton of kids...I could see you expressing that opinion.

You did not give the opinion I asked to be given.
Its like I said hey guys what do you think of my red hat and you said....that green coat makes you look fat.
Two different things.

I was ASKING opinions on HEART feelings and feeling like I am betraying Luna and Cujo by taking in Dexter....so maybe you can explain this to me?
I am going to post my FIRST post again. Read it over and then think about what I Asked for SMH


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Ok so I have been struggling with something since yesterday, and who better to come to with this but my fellow Chihuahua lovers.
> 
> As most of you know, Luna and Cujo have been missing for about a month now ( little over) which has been heart breaking for me.
> 
> ...



How in the world did you get from this to talking about my supposed hectic life that I apparently can't handle?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I feel badly for you Tracey R.
I wish you and the dogs the best, I hope your "lost" dogs make it home safely.

Done trying to talk to you & be kind to you, hopefully the mods will deal with this thread.
The only person saying you have a hectic life and cannot handle your dogs is YOU.. you might want to learn some reading and comprehension skills, if you will actually READ this entire thread maybe you'll clue in.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

This is now closed


----------

